# Swift



## Jrp (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi guys 
Looking at purchasing a swift kontiki 679 or a 699 , any 1 had 1 any problems ,fuel mpg etc any plus or minuses 
Cheers guys


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

I bought a new 649 on 2015. 3.0 auto. 

I have had a lot of small problems. I put this down as a snagging list like I wild get in a new house. Screws loose, trims not fitted properly and lost of smaller things. But nothing major has gone wrong with it. 

MPG varies has averaged about 23mpg over 9,000 miles.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Having spent a lot of times at shows and looking round vans, have you had a good look at Autotrail? They offer similar layouts and are of similar price but in my opinion appear to be built to a higher standard, everything appears to be that bit more solid. Of course they do not install Alde in there vans which is a major minus for me.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have a 2003 615 and like it very much, mileage is around 24.5 mpg or less if floored..... we had it remapped which gave us better consumption and driving circumspectly (!) we once got over 30mpg.... so it does depend o how heavy your foot is....

No major problems and few minor ones and it is a MH that I would recommend - we chose ours because of the U shaped rear lounge and massive bed for the two of us......

Dave


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Our 2008 669 was uber reliable in the 30 months that we owned it. If (when?) we return to MHs, no doubt it will be to another 669. If you want a nice 669 with solar, Oyster sat/12v Sky box, towbar, fully serviced/refurbed Truma boiler, re-mapped engine, full service history, new tyres in mid 2014, then look no further than http://www.westmidlandcaravans.co.uk/motorhomes/used-swift-kontiki-669-motorhome-coventry-mk0058d4e. Also on Ebay (same dealer) http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2008-Swif...743978?hash=item2a6dadf72a:g:ii8AAOSw3xJXoMQt

BTW, the dealer's description is woeful and hasn't listed the main selling points lol. Porta Potti, yeah whatever, it's a Thetford C200E cassette toilet.


----------

